# Music Intervals



## Davzon

Hi all! I don't know if this is the right place to post this thread but I can't seem to see a theory section. I want to know is there a site or does anyone know of a list of classical music that's listed by the first interval they use, so to give me a better understanding of knowing when I hear a interval jump. I've heard it's much more easy if you just imagine the songs in your head when you hear intervals.. like for a minor 2nd I hear the jaws theme in my head. or am I just being lazy and should just create a list myself.


----------



## Taggart

You're not being lazy, just sensible - no need to re-invent the wheel.

See this thread for some ideas.

As a pianist, you can also play them yourself; also look in what you are currently playing and try and identify the intervals (and cadences) so that you can listen out for them.


----------



## Turangalîla

This will be indispensable to you: http://www.earmaster.com/products/free-tool/interval-song-chart-generator.html/

This may also help: http://www.8notes.com/school/theory/musictheory/files/trainers/html/id90_en.html


----------

